# villa wanted for long term let



## vichaybri (May 20, 2012)

We are a professional working couple looking for a 3 to 4 bed villa, with own pool and garden, for a long term let of 1 to 2 years, possibly longer. We have a small boxer dog, who is very well behaved. We currently are living in Cabo Roig, we believed this to be a long term let when we moved here in Feb of this year. It has now transpired that the owner was unaware that the agent had let to us on a long term contract. She now wants her property back and we are desperately trying to find something as nice as where we are living. We would need to move by 25th June. We are open to areas. If anyone can help we would be most grateful. We are willing to pay a substantial monthly rent for the right property. I am wandering if anyone has been trying to sell and not been successful, perhaps they would consider a long term let for a couple of years until the market picks up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vichaybri said:


> We are a professional working couple looking for a 3 to 4 bed villa, with own pool and garden, for a long term let of 1 to 2 years, possibly longer. We have a small boxer dog, who is very well behaved. We currently are living in Cabo Roig, we believed this to be a long term let when we moved here in Feb of this year. It has now transpired that the owner was unaware that the agent had let to us on a long term contract. She now wants her property back and we are desperately trying to find something as nice as where we are living. We would need to move by 25th June. We are open to areas. If anyone can help we would be most grateful. We are willing to pay a substantial monthly rent for the right property. I am wandering if anyone has been trying to sell and not been successful, perhaps they would consider a long term let for a couple of years until the market picks up.


:welcome:

don't get me started on agents  a similar thing happened to us 

told us it was a 'forever' let - even had a proper contract..... then all of a sudden the owners wanted to move back in permanently - that's the only way they can get you out.....

the owners did come back from abroad - for a few months & they were off again

I actually got to know them, they thought we had a short let, too, like the owners in your case


maybe someone here will know of a place, but in the meantime have a look at the sticky thread above _forms, education etc etc......._ - there's a post there about renting with some links to rental websites


----------



## vichaybri (May 20, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> don't get me started on agents  a similar thing happened to us
> 
> ...




Thank you for your response, it really has been a nightmare...I am trying very hard to stay positive and feel sure that everything happens for a reason. So maybe we will find something even better. We had a contract too, I have seen a solicitor who said that the law is on our side as we have never defaulted on our rent and have invoices to prove this, however the owner has been lied to as much as us, and we want to do the right thing. I will take a look at the links.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vichaybri said:


> Thank you for your response, it really has been a nightmare...I am trying very hard to stay positive and feel sure that *everything happens for a reason*. So maybe we will find something even better. We had a contract too, I have seen a solicitor who said that the law is on our side as we have never defaulted on our rent and have invoices to prove this, however the owner has been lied to as much as us, and we want to do the right thing. I will take a look at the links.


we're actually now in a bigger, better house a couple of minutes walk from the old place....... for less rent


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Long Term Let*

What a nightmare for you. 
I can recommend these folks, they really do have a good reputation and if they haven't got anything suitable, they are good a finding it for you.
They found us our first rental here.

Long Term Property Rentals Lets Murcia Costa Calida Costa Blanca Spain

Other than the above link, there are several nice homes where we live to rent, with pools, Mar Menor Golf, Torre Pacheco. Our dog loves it here, proper grassy garden, great walks.

Good luck.


----------

